# Convertir adaptador de nokia en un minijack hembra



## peduolo (Dic 30, 2008)

mi idea era poder reutilizar un cable que tengo para el nokia(en este caso el N70) y poder ponerle una salida a minijack hembra para asi poder ponerle los cascos que yo quiera sin necesidad de comprarme otros originales puesto que los que tengo se han roto y quiera saber si sabeis como poder hacerlo.
muchas gracias!y feliz navidad


----------



## juanma (Dic 30, 2008)

Sin contar que esteticamente no se que tan bien quedaria, yo no haria el cambio.
Es un equipo caro como para estropearlo sin querer.

Para el cambio, tendrias que ver si la señal analogica (audio) sale directo del celular (manual), si es asi, y tenes los auriculares rotos, corta los cables de los auriculares y medi continuidad hasta ver los pines en el celular que tienen el audio, tienen que ser 3.

Y de ahi, ya podes "empalmar" el cable del celular con el jack.

Fijate como son los cables del celular, si tienen algun tipo de esmalte de color, ya que si no lo sacas antes, no vas a podes soldar.

Nuevamente, no te recomiendo esto, lo mas seguro es comprar los productos adecuados. No se cuanto puede ser la diferencia de precio entre auriculares Nokia y otros.

Saludos


----------



## peduolo (Dic 30, 2008)

no si los cascos ya estan rotos es por no tener que soltar 23 euros por una toteria, y lo estetico me da realmente igual el que lo va a usar soy yo, de todas maneras si alguien sabe que cable corresponde a cada cosa seria realmente de ayuda es dicir, el rojo es masa, el verde es la linea de R nose esas cosas
gracias!


----------



## maxep (Dic 30, 2008)

www.pinouts.ru
ahi tenes todo


----------

